# diamond tipped bits



## jeepers (Jun 30, 2008)

How does everyone keep their diamond tipped drill bits from wearing down quickly?

I have tried the pointy one, the round tipped one, but both were really small

they didn't last more than 5 uses however

does using running water work?


----------



## chainsawguy (Jun 30, 2008)

using running water  does works


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Running water greatly helps, as does going slow - it'll take longer, but the bits run cooler and last longer...  The local hardware store should have everything you need to connect a length of 1/8" flexible hose to a garden hose with a valve, so you can stick it where you're working for a small controlled flow.  Much easier than trying to use the garden hose itself.  

--Bushytails


----------

